# r/c control line



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw a toy grade airplane thats hooked by one wire and uses 2CH r/c radio for elev. and thro.
the wire is hooked to a post like the old speed c/l planes.

I wonder if this type of rig would work on a 32in. wing span c/l plane.
380 motor and a 4cell 3300 mah battery and 1 servo and a lite esc.?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

A good place to find your answer would be through a local flying club. Here is a link on the Academy of Model Aeronatics website (AMA) to find local clubs near you:

(http://www.modelaircraft.org/membership/clubs.aspx)

Since most flying clubs in the US require AMA membership, this would be a good place to start. The AMA HQ is located in Muncie, IN (about 1 hour NE of Indianapolis). They have designated areas for control line flight, so someone within that organization should be able to answer your question.


----------

